# Clausing Colchester Info Request



## AllenV (Nov 6, 2020)

Greetings, I have inherited my Father's wonderful Clausing-Colchester 13x36 lathe.  See the attached image.  This has been in his workshop in the San Diego area since the late '60s.  Before that I understand it was in the tool and die shop at the aerospace company where he worked.  My request is fairly specific. But I would be delighted to read any background info that any Clausing expert may wish to provide.  The current situation is that I plan to move the lathe, and its companion Hardinge TM/UM mill, from San Diego to the Albuquerque, New Mexico area.  I have an 18 foot flatbed car-hauler wood deck trailer with roughly a 5000 pound useful payload capacity.  I understand the Hardinge is little under 1000 pounds weight.  I found that valuable nugget in the Hardinge section of Hobby-Machinist and that is the motivation for this post.  Can one of you give a decent estimate of the weight of the lathe?  All of this information speaks to how many trips I will need to make and how I plan to unload in New Mexico.  
  I used these tools as a teenager for for a variety of projects and would like to keep them in the family.  



Photograph taken a couple of years ago.

Here is the Hardinge.  FYI, the casting on the vertical head says "EKLING-"...  The remainder is obscured by the block-and-tackle my Dad put on to allow him to adjust the head angle on his own.  It has been modified with a very nice variable speed DC motor on the horizontal axis.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 6, 2020)

I can't give you an exact weight for your machine but I suspect you will be fine with your existing trailer as it's unlikely your lathe weighs more than 4000 lbs. If you haven't found it yet lathes.co.uk has good information for you.






						Colchester Student & Master Mk.1 & Mk. 2 Lathes
					

Colchester Lathes from 1903 to 2000



					www.lathes.co.uk
				




I would also suggest upgrading your membership here as there are a great many documents in our downloads section about your machines available to members.









						Premium page
					

This space allows you to choose a Premium deal




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




I'm sorry for your loss but am sure your father would be proud of you keeping these fine machines in the family. They will give you many hours of pleasure and good memories, I have my dad's workbench and some machines too .

John


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 6, 2020)

One of the manuals on our downloads section lists the 24" "Student" lathe at 1372lbs.

JOhn


----------



## Aukai (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm not sure of the circumstances of "inherited", but it is so awesome your going to keep some great looking machines running.   Good luck with the move, and make sure the tow vehicle is up to par also....


----------



## AllenV (Nov 6, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I'm not sure of the circumstances of "inherited", but it is so awesome your going to keep some great looking machines running.   Good luck with the move, and make sure the tow vehicle is up to par also....


Right, I was vague on that. My father passed away a while back and my brother and I are working to clear out his shop.  These are excellent tools.  They have some "miles" on them but are in good shape. They were rebuilt by the company before Dad bought them and have been "home use" since then.  I just love the curves and the solid feel.  I have an Enco lathe and mill/drill in my own shop. They get the job done but I have no emotional attachment to them.

You are right to remind about tow vehicles.  I am using my F250 Powerstroke which is ordinarily hauling our 5th wheel around.  Thus towing capacity is fine.  The detail to be careful of is the tongue weight.  Without a weight-distributing hitch the limit is 500 pounds.  This will require careful positioning of the loads on the trailer.  The thing to be done is to service the trailers wheel bearings and put on new tires before launching across ~800 miles of desert highway.

All that said, I am waiting for COVID to lighten up as my elderly mother is at the house and I don't want to chance dragging the virus to her.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes, make sure all the equipment is in top shape. Get a weight distributing hitch, it will make your trip safer and more enjoyable, Harbor Freight has a perfectly serviceable unit for not much money.

John


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 6, 2020)

I have a Colchester 6.5" Master. One Colchester manual for the 13" master has it around 2,000 lbs. I think that's a bit high. I uploaded this manual that Clausing sent me into our Downloads section.








						Clausing-Colchester Lathe 13 Inch 6524...6527
					

This is a comprehensive copy for the Colchester 6.5" (13") lathes courtesy of Clausing Industrial.




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



It has its weight between 1,372 and 1,512 lbs (the master is longer than the student)


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 6, 2020)

I use the identical lathe in here at work . Not sure of the exact weight , but a couple of the guys pushed it into place with no problems .


----------



## john.k (Nov 7, 2020)

Yes ,1400 lb is about right .....not a heavy lathe ,and if absolutely necessary,can be reduced to a number of parts that two men can manage from any tight situation.


----------



## AllenV (Nov 8, 2020)

All,  This is great information.  Thank you for taking the time to help me out.  I have upgraded my membership and downloaded the manual put up by  Gaffer.  I'll let you know as the story of these tools progresses.


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 8, 2020)

AllenV said:


> All,  This is great information.  Thank you for taking the time to help me out.  I have upgraded my membership and downloaded the manual put up by  Gaffer.  I'll let you know as the story of these tools progresses.


I obtained my manual directly from Clausing by emailing them with my model and serial number, and asking them what was available. Several days later they sent me that manual. If your lathe differs from mine, perhaps they have one more specific to yours. Best of luck!


----------



## DuWayne (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like a 6525 straight bed.  Both the straight bed and gap bed weight 1410 lbs.
Shipping weight new was 1920 lbs.  According to a Clausing Colchester Lathe Brochure.


----------



## James K (Nov 14, 2020)

Here is a manual for your Machine. I have one that I'm restoring from 1962. 1400 ish Lbs sounds close.


----------



## James K (Nov 14, 2020)

Here is another with exploded views and part numbers. Cheers!


----------

